# Verslavingen > Roken >  Ik wil meer roken bij gebruik van zyban

## Angela

Goedemorgen,

Ik ben vorige week donderdag (28 oktober) begonnen met Zyban. Vandaag is mijn 5de dag. Heb tot op heden nog geen last gehad van bijwerkingen.  :Big Grin:  

Ook heb ik nog niet het gevoel dat ik wil stoppen met roken, maar heb juist het gevoel dat ik meer wil roken. <_< Zijn er andere die dit ook hebben gehad?

Kan het zijn dat je pas wat gaat merken als je er 2 per dag in gaat nemen?

----------


## Natas

Toevallig, dat had ik ook. Dat gevoel dat ik eigenlijk meer wilde roken toen ik net een paar dagen met Zyban begonnen was. 

Maar ik moet zeggen, het werkte wel. Tuurlijk, het is geen wondermiddel en je moet het nog steeds zelf doen. Maar het maakt het wel een stuk makkelijker. Tenminste, voor mij dan. 

Helaas is mijn stoppoging toen mislukt omdat na 1 week gestopt te zijn iemand in mijn familie overleed. Dat trok ik toen niet&#33; 
Maar bij de volgende poging ga ik Zyban zeker weer gebruiken. 

Succes&#33; 
Natas.

----------


## gina1

[B]hallo ik gebruikte ook zyban maar mag het niet meer gebruiken van mijn arts ik krijg verschrikkelijke jeuk overal en toen moest ik direct stoppen ben nu zonder zyban kijken hoe het gaat groetjes gina  :Frown:

----------


## Rudwick

Gewoon stoppen is ook mogelijk! 4 maanden zonder hulp is mogelijk.

----------


## Kees

Ik heb zyban geprobeerd maar voelde me er niet lekker bij. Ik voelde me opgejaagd en uit mijn evenwicht. Wat ik ook opmerkelijk vond is dat ik van verschillende artsen precies hetzelfde verhaal over zyban te horen kreeg.
Te veel hetzelfde als in praktisch identiek. Heel raar.
Ik ben toen mijzelf gaan 'nlp-en' .
Wat voor mij heeft gewerkt was mijzelf bij iedere sigaret afvragen of het een gewoonte sigaret was of een uit pure noodzaak , en heeft die noodzaak dan een valide reden, dat gedoe hou je vol. Daarmee ga je uitstellen, ben je sterker dan de verslaving die je hebt? Kan je die verslaving tactisch aan?
Zo heb ik het gebruik in een paar maanden teruggebracht van meer dan 25 stuks per dag naar 6 tot 7 per dag. Daarna ben ik gestopt. Inmiddels rook ik ruim 2 jaar niet meer maar ben wel dik geworden. Dat spek zit me aardig in de weg en dat wordt de volgende uitdaging.

Gr Kees

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb 10 jaar gerookt en nu 10 jaar gestopt met roken. Nadat ik het boek "stoppen met roken" las, ben ik gestopt. Toen ik het boek uit had dacht ik wat ben ik inderdaad aan het doen. Ik laat mijn leven beheersen door een sigaret. Als ik mijn sigaretten ergens was vergeten, moest ik weer terug van mijzelf om ze op te halen. Gekkewerk. Dus zonder erover na te denken ben ik gestopt en heb ik geen behoefte meer gehad om er 1 op te steken. Wat een vrijheid krijg je ervoor terug. Heerlijk!!!

----------

